# davidg me and the TT



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Popped over to Davids house on saturday to pick up some products and some PC training....I arrived about 10 am by 10.02 am the karcher was soaking the TT








David then applied Power Foam Extra TFR (the car was reasonably clean i thought!)and was amazed at the grime that dripped of it was left on a few minutes and power washed of








Next David applied Extreme Body Wash and Wax using Karcher Foam Attachment and left for a few minutes then power washed of









As i said the car was reasonably clean to start with so David gave it a quick going over with a quality Lambswool Mit(cant remember brand!)








Blue Rim Wheel Cleaner applied and washed off.. i was impressed with this product as very little manual effort is required for top finish 








David and I (yes i did lend a hand!)then dried the car using Davids personal waffle weaves which were sprayed lightly with a Quick Detailer to help the drying process...Then it was PC time using a 4" White Pad with Cherry Wet Wax and occassionally adding Laser Buff Scratch and Swirl for any small scratches (apllied to the same pad)








M Seal was then applied by hand and buffed off followed by XXX Hardcore Paste Wax by hand and buffed off by hand again had the honor of using Davids personal M/F clothes  trim gel on tyres and job done....Here is some more pics!!





















































And then the rain came!!!










The pics do not do Davids work justice....Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience David and of course your excellent PC skills :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Great job guys...the car looks fantastic.:buffer: 

You getting the hang of the camera Jim? Pics are good.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb job Jim, David :thumb: .........looks great and the pics are good aswell :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

nice one. Its always rains tho.


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

excellent guys, great work:thumb:


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumb: 
nice job!:buffer: 


hope thats not ur guiness can in the scenery pic m8!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent work guys, the car looks awsome! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Was this "Power Foam Extra TFR" applied using the Karcher foam gun attachment and does it come concentrate, or need diluting? I'm going to have to invest i think, as that's a hell of a blanket on the TT! Looks awesome.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Was this "Power Foam Extra TFR" applied using the Karcher foam gun attachment and does it come concentrate, or need diluting? I'm going to have to invest i think, as that's a hell of a blanket on the TT! Looks awesome.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


Yes it was and it s great ,takes all the rubbish of the car prior to washing


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Good job guys


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great m8, real nice shine to it:thumb: 
cheers Paul


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

TTs still look the biz.

Lovely finish there. Top work:thumb:


----------

